# PBM-3R 'Mariner' at Kwajalein Atoll...



## corsairfreak (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

With all the emails coming in from all over, regarding the 'Glen' wrecks, I almost forgot to share this series of pictures as well! Silly me... 

Anyway, here's pictures I took on another recent dive I did. This is a PBM-3R 'Mariner' that lies about 3 miles west of Ebeye. Depth at this wreck is 130 feet at the level just under the wings. The -3R is a rare transport version of the PBM. 

There's another PBM not far from this one, which is a -5. I've seen pics of it, but haven't dived on it yet, and it has the remains of the radome behind the cockpit. Anyway, on to the -3R pics...please note that if you save these pics, the label "pbm1" has only to do with the fact that this was the first PBM I dove, not it's subtype...



























The other divers in the pics are Kristi and Kevin, two of my friends. Second set in the next post...


----------



## corsairfreak (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's the next set...


























Hope you like the pics. Cheers all! 

Dan


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice, mate!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

No kidding they are fantastic shots.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep , excellent pictures. THX for uploading here M8.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2008)

Very cool Dan! You're one lucky guy!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2008)

Considering she is on the bottom of the ocean for 60 years she looks in pretty good shape if you ask me.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2008)

Considering the age and how long that's been under water, it's in pretty good shape. Neat pics.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 28, 2008)

corsairfreak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With all the emails coming in from all over, regarding the 'Glen' wrecks, I almost forgot to share this series of pictures as well! Silly me...
> 
> ...


Dear Air, I looked it up on the internet ( Goggle). It was quite a plane! Thanks for photos. Looks like you guys had fun! Think I'll visit planes in a dryer setting....*grin* Karl


----------



## corsairfreak (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you like the pics. I'll have images up of the other PBM, as soon as I can get to where it's at to dive the wreck. 

Cheers! 

Dan


----------

